# The LTWTT thread



## bornthiswayxo

This is for us girlys waiting a very long time, whether with a decided date or not ;)
Feel free to chat here about anything and everything, related to WTT or not! :flower:


----------



## everdreaming

Ooh good plan!! :) :hugs: thanks for setting this up :) 

I have nothing specific to talk about, just my complete devastation at OH moving our TTC 'discussion' date to 2014 :cry: I shall have to change his mind soon! 

How long are you waiting? Do you have a set date? Because you has no ticker!


----------



## LollyZ

Yaaay :thumbup:
For us ladies that have been on the wait or will be until, like forever. :haha:


----------



## tuesday_

I will definitely join this thread! We have no set date and I really have no idea when we will TTC!

I think it'll be nice to talk with others who have to wait a long time. :)


----------



## bornthiswayxo

My date to even think about it again will be about 2014-2015 at earliest, as I have a lot going on with my mental health, college, and life in general. Blaaaaahhh... it sucks but I hope/think itll be a good decision to wait.
Well done LollyZ for thinking of this idea :) <3


----------



## jess_1984

Hi

I haven't been sure where to post so have been lurking a bit really. It's ages until we can consider ttc, probably late 2014. The problem is I'm so broody which I know you all understand. I'm not sure I I'm helping myself really, I keep looking at different websites/ baby stuff and I'm driving myself crazy! I'm sure OH thinks I have lost it! not sure what has happened, I always knew I wanted babies one day but since we got married I want a baby now, like this second. Anyway, enough about me, it's nice to meet u all, I hope u don't mind me joining in x


----------



## comotion89

really wana be married before we start a family so will be waiting till may 2015, but the way were going it may happen sooner lol (not pulling out sometimes) however i wana excell in my nursing career i mean ive only been qualified a year plus i wana plan the wedding and have holidays and have just us 2 time for abit so i think 2015 is all good tho im feeling uber broody the past couple of days...i keep looking atmixed raced kids lol and OHs baby pictures.


----------



## LollyZ

jess_1984 said:


> Hi
> 
> I haven't been sure where to post so have been lurking a bit really. It's ages until we can consider ttc, probably late 2014. The problem is I'm so broody which I know you all understand. I'm not sure I I'm helping myself really, I keep looking at different websites/ baby stuff and I'm driving myself crazy! I'm sure OH thinks I have lost it! not sure what has happened, I always knew I wanted babies one day but since we got married I want a baby now, like this second. Anyway, enough about me, it's nice to meet u all, I hope u don't mind me joining in x

Sure, welcome! I have only been on bnb a little while myself. :haha:
I also lurk a lot but find it helpful to actually say stuff and get the support of the wonderful ppl here.
I too sometimes wonder if I should just give it a rest and stop thinking about it. But finding it really hard..


----------



## jess_1984

Thanks lolly, me too. I'm just pleased it's not just me! Feels like everyone is pregnant, having babies or trying. I know that it is sensible for us to wait to make a better life for us and any little ones we have, I just wish my body would understand that! Damn hormones or whatever it is!


----------



## LollyZ

Yes, this urge is quite hard to resist.. It's like a void, a need.. *sigh*
Sometimes this broodiness seems so silly to me! I think hey you don't need a child! But other times I feel incomplete without one. It's hard!


----------



## Becwantsababy

This is a good idea. I have no idea how long we will be waiting as we are just waiting for me to get healthy (lose weight). Sometimes it is disheartning not knowing but on the other hand it should be spurring me on to lose the weight so that date (whenever it is) gets closer. 

It does seem that nearly everyone I know has either just had a baby or pregnant which is hard but you just have to get on with it don't you? x x


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Argh today I SO don't feel good about it... I wish I could have my own LO right now, or at least be expecting... Idk, I just feel a bit lost. I know this time waiting will be for the best, but idk... I just wanna jump head first, but I'm only 19... Can't believe im this broody already haha!


----------



## LollyZ

bornthiswayxo said:


> Argh today I SO don't feel good about it... I wish I could have my own LO right now, or at least be expecting... Idk, I just feel a bit lost. I know this time waiting will be for the best, but idk... I just wanna jump head first, but I'm only 19... Can't believe im this broody already haha!

Oh, I got extremely broody when I was 21 - still in uni, so no way having a baby! But it did went away for a few years. It helped that I got a new dog, that was not even eating on his own yet, so I got to be his mommy.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Awh, thats cool :) xo


----------



## everdreaming

Aww! I'd love to have a furbaby to try and hold off the broodiness for a bit :haha: If only I was allowed :dohh:


----------



## LollyZ

I gave my OH an ultimatum - it's either a baby or a dog! Needless to say, he agreed on the dog.


----------



## tuesday_

Haha! I did the same with my cat. I told him a cat or a baby so I got my kitty. ;)

Next step is a dog. ;)


----------



## bornthiswayxo

tuesday_ said:


> Haha! I did the same with my cat. I told him a cat or a baby so I got my kitty. ;)
> 
> Next step is a dog. ;)

Haha awh!


----------



## Smile181c

I'm so glad I found this thread :D

I think TTC discussions for me will be in about 2015 as well :(

I'm so mega broody, it makes me quite sad! xx


----------



## Kiki1993

Good thread. i'm getting seriously jealous at the girls moving over to TTC! I still have sooooo long to go :haha: late 2013-2014 for us ... it's so hard epecially because OH is as broody as me and the only things we need to sort is material things e.g. a house, money, job. After we have done this (and get married ) we will be trying straight away which is at least 2 years away!! :hugs:


----------



## Bexx

Can I join you ladies? We will be TTC from around January 2014. :)

I already have a son, born June 2010, but we want to get past the toddler years before having another.


----------



## LollyZ

Welcome!
The good thing about LTWTT is that we get a long time to bond. :)


----------



## bornthiswayxo

^ I agree.
And welcome <3


----------



## Bexx

Thank you for the warm welcome. :)


----------



## Smile181c

Welcome :D :wave:


----------



## LollyZ

Ok, I have some confessions to make. I am so broody I:
1- don't get too excited people are moving to ttc/ntnp. I am happy for them but sometimes is as hard as hearing a pregnancy announcement.
2- envy those pregnant teens. I know some of them are having a hard time and I wish all the best for them, but I am want to be pregnant soooo much!

I am not proud of myself. Blame it on the broodiness.. *sigh*


----------



## jess_1984

Lolly, dont feel bad. Its just difficult, I know what you mean. I am really happy for others when I find out they are pg but a little part of me hurts a bit when I find out and then I feel bad for being jealous. Thats what we are all here for to support eachother as i'm sure everyone here can identify with that on some level x


----------



## LollyZ

Yeah, it's hard.. I am not usually the envious type, and I have been feeling that way A LOT lately.
Thank you so much for saying that! It has really helped me.


----------



## jess_1984

That's ok. It's not your fault, it's just so hard when u want something so badly. We should use this forum to vent the things that are bothering us while wtt so that we don't keep it bottled up. I find myself getting annoyed sometimes at OH and he doesn't even know what it's about. It can be stupid things like tv commercial with cute kids/ family and I'll be like when is it my turn!!! Then I'll be grumpy for a while. Bless him he's probably got no idea why.


----------



## everdreaming

:hi: Bexx! Welcome :)

Lolly you are definitely not the only woman to feel that way. Sometimes it is just _torturous_ watching other people get what I want so badly. Especially when I see they just don't appreciate it! Like this 'celebrity' going on holiday to Ibiza and leaving her 11 week old PREMATURE baby and one year old at home. Okay they've got a decent, well paid nanny but _please..._ How can you just leave your tiny young children and go partying in Ibiza?? Whether they've got some amazing Nanny looking after them or not :dohh: It just beggars belief. Why does _she_ get two children to leave behind and go partying and I have none and don't want to go partying?! *rant over*


----------



## sarahfh

Don't mind if I join in, i'll make the tea :)
I'm not really sure how long I will be here yet but probably at least a year. We aren't really waiting for any particular reason, just a few little things really like me and OH being together a little longer, him working fewer hours and ideally a bit more money. I would quite like us to be engaged if not married, but I'm open to other options. And as silly as it is I wonder if I should be a couple years older just to appease general perceptions of younger parents as daft as that is. I'm 20 and OH is 23 but I feel like we would be judged etc :/ 

Enough rambling from me, kitty needs attention. He's in the terrible twos and is destroying the house!


----------



## odd_socks

*I think I might come under this  *


----------



## Bexx

I get broody too and I've already got a little one lol! I've noticed that a lot of the ladies who were in my birth club are now expecting again and I do feel a little jealous sometimes.

Technically we could try for our second now, but our son has only just started sleeping through the night and I want to have a few years where it's all about him. I've seen friends with two very young kids and they can't give as much time individually - I'm so enjoying all these firsts I'm experiencing as a mum that I don't want to miss a single thing my little boy does. Plus it looks like bloody hard work raising two under two or even two under three lol! :D

I am a little nervous about getting pregnant again. I had SPD from midway through last time and by the end I was on crutches. It's not very reassuring to know that it typically gets worse with each subsequent pregnancy. 

Our grand plan is to have our second around the time Zachary is four so the new baby will be settled in before school starts. I'm toying with the idea of home-schooling though, so things could be put back if we don't feel ready.

That said, I don't really want to have the baby beyond age 35 and that's only four years away. Plus my hubby is 13 years my senior and he understandably doesn't want to be an old dad.

Of course, I'm relying on getting pregnant pretty quickly like I did last time so knowing my luck I'll end up with secondary infertility or something. Should we not be able to conceive again though, we are open to the idea of adoption.

I didn't mean to write a novella lol, sorry if you think I've waffled on a bit. :blush:


----------



## jennatonic13

May I join Ya'll? My husband and I have been together for 6 1/2 years and married for almost 4 years. Im 23 and he is 25 (same bday!!!) We are waiting until we move to Missour/ Nebraska (where family is) and get settled which is hopefully October 2014. While we are waiting, I am going to take some teacher certification tests and start teaching at a public school next year so when we move I will have an out of state professional teaching license in both elementary and special ed with experience. My husband is going to take his mechanic tests so when we move he will be a master mechanic.

We currently live in florida and we have 3 cats, 2 parrots (blue and gold macaw and eclectus), and 1 dog. 

It has been very hard waiting... I am currently on birth control because I have irregular periods... doc things i might have PCOS... I am overweight and have been for as long as I can remember... so concieveing might be difficult. I have lost 8 pounds since I joined curves in April! :)


----------



## betamom

Ive got at least two or three years untill TTC It depends how fast my partner gets a job after compleating post grad, I dont know how im going to wait that long, everyone around me seems to be pregnant or just having gave birth, 4 of my close freinds,child along with my mothers bestfreind who just had her 3rd child, my aunty and my step mom and my half sisters father is also having another , babys everywheres making this unberable, I plead for them all to let me mind them for them. Either im being teased or Im magical and anyone whole talks to me is impregnanted.


----------



## junemomma09

Hi there ladies, we're waiting til September 2013 to TTC. Hoping it comes quickly!


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Welcome to all you lovelies!
xo


----------



## luciforms

I hope you don't mind if I join you guys!  I'm LTWTT too, as I want to finish uni and get engaged before we start deliberately trying for a baby - although a happy accident at any time would be welcomed ;) I also want to be in a better financial situation before we start TTC, as we're both poor students at the moment xD


----------



## bornthiswayxo

luciforms said:


> I hope you don't mind if I join you guys!  I'm LTWTT too, as I want to finish uni and get engaged before we start deliberately trying for a baby - although a happy accident at any time would be welcomed ;) I also want to be in a better financial situation before we start TTC, as we're both poor students at the moment xD

This is the current situation with me, except im at college and OH is looking for a job. :)


----------



## luciforms

we're the same age and i think we have the same sorta timeline xD 

i have a friend who's having a baby girl [due on new years day!] and i am so happy for her, but also so jealous~! at least having a baby to cuddle might take away my baby fever a little bit... or add to it. :/ haha


----------



## jess_1984

Just been to see my beautiful nephew and niece. I think I was secretly hoping OH would decide he wanted to try sooner after seeing them but no mention of anything :( I know it makes sense to wait but I also know that if he turned round and said let's try I would go for it. Its my own fault for getting my hopes up, I need to find something to distract me. Sorry for moan just had to get it out! Hope everyone's having a nice weekend :)


----------



## ushotmedown

Hey girlies! I'm Nicole 
I guess I come under this one too now. I'm 19 at the moment and me and my OH are waiting to try until 2015 when I get married or maybe just a bit before. I'm super broody all the time and its just not fair :( I had a miscarriage in september maybe around 6-8 weeks along. I didn't know I was pregnant until too late. I also have the contraceptive implanon in so I guess that didn't help things. 
But anyways.. if any of you girlies want to talk/ swap emails/ numbers i'd be happy to talk to people on their LTWTT just like me :D


----------



## amygwen

Hi girlies, I'm Amy, I'm 21 & have an almost 16 month old named Kenneth :flow:

So glad there's a thread like this, I don't really fit in, in the WTT section since I'm really really far away from TTC. Am currently working full-time while going through university full-time. Am hoping to TTC in may be 5-10 years!

:D


----------



## LollyZ

amygwen said:


> Hi girlies, I'm Amy, I'm 21 & have an almost 16 month old named Kenneth :flow:
> 
> So glad there's a thread like this, I don't really fit in, in the WTT section since I'm really really far away from TTC. Am currently working full-time while going through university full-time. Am hoping to TTC in may be 5-10 years!
> 
> :D

Hey I have a cleft lip too. Your son is gorgeous by the way! I have seen his pictures and think it's great that you post them, so that other moms and dads can prepare themselves and take it with greater tranquility.
(o/t post but hey!)


----------



## LollyZ

Welcome all! Here we can all share accumulated broodiness :winkwink:
I have discovered that I am talking a lot about the things I find out on bnb and baby-related things :dohh:. Have to constantly watch myself, my mom thinks I'm obsessed. Who, me? Noooo!


----------



## amygwen

LollyZ said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Hi girlies, I'm Amy, I'm 21 & have an almost 16 month old named Kenneth :flow:
> 
> So glad there's a thread like this, I don't really fit in, in the WTT section since I'm really really far away from TTC. Am currently working full-time while going through university full-time. Am hoping to TTC in may be 5-10 years!
> 
> :D
> 
> Hey I have a cleft lip too. Your son is gorgeous by the way! I have seen his pictures and think it's great that you post them, so that other moms and dads can prepare themselves and take it with greater tranquility.
> (o/t post but hey!)Click to expand...

Oh, really! That's awesome. Thank you so much, that's so nice :hugs: I know, I've met quite a few girls off this website who are pregnant with a baby who will be born with a cleft lip. You never realize how common cleft lips are until you learn about them! :thumbup: It's nice to meet you :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

*I think it could be another 18-24 months before I will be TTC *


----------



## LollyZ

odd_socks said:


> *I think it could be another 18-24 months before I will be TTC *

Oh hunni! :hugs:
I don't even have a freakin' date or even an estimate! So I hear ya!


----------



## LunaRose

Hey! I fit in here too.

My name is Lisa, I'm 23 and I have a 2 year old son. 

We are in the process of moving house at the moment and then we have our wedding to plan, so we are looking at a few years before we can even think of trying again. Probably another 2-3 years .. Maybe more! :(

On our anniversary, I was going to suggest to OH that we should try for another baby next summer, but without knowing he got in there first and proposed! :D


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Welcome everyone! <3


----------



## luciforms

LollyZ said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> *I think it could be another 18-24 months before I will be TTC *
> 
> Oh hunni! :hugs:
> I don't even have a freakin' date or even an estimate! So I hear ya!Click to expand...

Me neither, hun, you're not alone!


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Hello my fellow lovely LTWTTers!
Hows you all? I feel a bit pants about waiting today! I wish I could be trying now :( Awe well. Our times WILL come! Lets keep faith ladies!


----------



## everdreaming

I feel _pants_ about WTT today.. More pregnancy announcements on facebook :cry: I wish my time was here too!!


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hey Ladies, im a LTWTT, just thought i'd say hi.... I see no end to my waiting :( xxx


----------



## Pandora11

amygwen said:


> Hi girlies, I'm Amy, I'm 21 & have an almost 16 month old named Kenneth :flow:
> 
> So glad there's a thread like this, I don't really fit in, in the WTT section since I'm really really far away from TTC. Am currently working full-time while going through university full-time. Am hoping to TTC in may be 5-10 years!
> 
> :D

Wow, how do you juggle full time Uni, work and a child?!! How do you find studying and looking after Kenneth? 

We will probably ttc in 2015/16. I'm 26 and studying A Levels, so in 2 whole years I can then apply to Uni, then study for a further 3 years but now I want to start a family too and I don't know if I can wait 5 years! I was wondering how possible it is to study at degree level and bring up a baby?

My nephew was born with a cleft palate, i don't know much about it but I'm glad medicine has come a long way over the years. xx


----------



## Pandora11

LollyZ said:


> Welcome all! Here we can all share accumulated broodiness :winkwink:
> I have discovered that I am talking a lot about the things I find out on bnb and baby-related things :dohh:. Have to constantly watch myself, my mom thinks I'm obsessed. Who, me? Noooo!

Lololo I'm doing the same, I think my OH is starting to worry. From now on I say I read such and such on 'a' forum. God, I'm on here so often I'm beginning to wonder if I should start threads about other areas of life instead of on other websites to read it all in one place like a newspaper... lol I need to get a life!


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I swear I'm getting preg symptoms and idk why! I've recently had a relatively normal period (im on depo wtf), and my boobs feel awful and are swollen. :(


----------



## tuesday_

bornthiswayxo said:


> I swear I'm getting preg symptoms and idk why! I've recently had a relatively normal period (im on depo wtf), and my boobs feel awful and are swollen. :(

Me too! Except I should be expecting my period any day now... hoping it doesn't show! :blush:


----------



## LollyZ

bornthiswayxo said:


> I swear I'm getting preg symptoms and idk why! I've recently had a relatively normal period (im on depo wtf), and my boobs feel awful and are swollen. :(

My boobs are sore too since cd12, I'm currently on cd16.. Hope it's not af coming sooner. :nope: I want to have a normal cycle!!
Hey bornthisway, how long have you been on the shot? Cause I've tried that for a while and it got me all messed up!


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Ive been on it nearly 6 months, I found out i was pregnant before while on it (previous to depo conception happened) x


----------



## LollyZ

Hum, this not knowing is hard, huh? Well, have you taken a test?


----------



## rubydoo1

Hii, can I join you ladies in here?
We dont have a set date for TTC, but we are WTT for another 1-2 years! It seems like forever at the minute but I know its the sensible thing to do and for the best. 
Doesnt make it any easier though! :flower:


----------



## milf2be

Hiya, just started looking in WTT because i miss being pregnant already!! will be 2-3 years for me due to need to finish uni/save up deposit for house/move house.
bit about myself: im 21, student midwife, have 1 baby boy called Jake who is just over 2 months old :)


----------



## Rockell8788

:wave:

LTWWT mummy here, dh has agreed maybe another one but we wait until we have a house instead of our flat so looking at another 2-3 years before we make the decision, or as i see it twist his arm into agreeing on a 3rd :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Phew! Just caught up :D

Don't worry ladies, our times will come eventually...we'll just have to sit tight until then!

DF and I had a massive debate (not argument...debate lol) last night over natural birthing vs a birth with drugs (so epidural, pitocin, etc). I told him that I'd want a natural birth with just G&A and he thought I was being ridiculous lol didn't want to get too far into with him cause it would just make me sad!

It was all sparked from an article in the times from some ignorant woman that said women who want homebirths/natural births are spoilt and complacent :grr:

Anywhoo...how is everyone? xxx


----------



## LollyZ

Smile181c said:


> Phew! Just caught up :D
> 
> Don't worry ladies, our times will come eventually...we'll just have to sit tight until then!
> 
> DF and I had a massive debate (not argument...debate lol) last night over natural birthing vs a birth with drugs (so epidural, pitocin, etc). I told him that I'd want a natural birth with just G&A and he thought I was being ridiculous lol didn't want to get too far into with him cause it would just make me sad!
> 
> It was all sparked from an article in the times from some ignorant woman that said women who want homebirths/natural births are spoilt and complacent :grr:
> 
> Anywhoo...how is everyone? xxx

:growlmad: for the article and :growlmad: for your DF
Personally I think I'm going for the drugs (we don't have G&A here and I think nothing at all will be too much for me) at least for my first but I think all options should be respected. Unless you're planning on giving birth on a hot air balloon or smth. :haha:
Anyways, I suggest you get preggo first and THEN discuss the birth plans. It's your body!! You're the one feeling the pain and the process. The only down side of stomping your feet is that everytime you complain he's gonna say I told you so! You're going to need some serious convincing but there are a lot of reasons and you can search them and prepare a little list. :)
I'm sure he'll come around then!


----------



## oceania

IMO it's up to the woman how she wants to give birth...atleast my hubby wont have any say in it and he totally agrees...my body, my labor!


----------



## Princessa

Hi Ladies, I'm joining you here if that's okay? :flower: I'm 19, 20 in Nov and LTWTT.
My tickers say it all for me really! Unfortunately as the TTC date we have set draws closer, it seems to get pushed farther away... My OH is completing a degree in medicine and will be studying for the next 4 years to do so. I'm also trying to get on my feet with my Psychology degree. There seem to be so many barriers to becoming a mother! 

The hardest part for me is that I am not waiting because I choose to, but because my OH has put his foot down. Such is life I guess! We're still young and trying to make the most of our pre-baby life, even if it's not what I would choose for myself.


----------



## luciforms

Welcome! I know how you feel - I just want to meet my LO already and OH is putting his foot down. I'm also doing a psychology degree  I know its for the best to be more settled and financially secure before we try for a baby, but I just can't help but feel like a part of me is missing...


----------



## angiepie

I'm in for a long wait as well. A year and 3 months to go. Might not seem like much, but I've already done over 3 years of waiting. Some nights I cried all night and I experienced depression for months because of my desire to be a parent. Now, it's in the kinda foreseeable future and we have plans, so that's encouraging.

I've filled my time by reading every book I can, watching videos on YT and working with children and babies. Now I'm studying to become a doula. Sometimes this can all make me more sad coz I'm jealous but mostly it helps and just gets me more excited. At least I know I'm going to be a really knowledgeable mom.


----------



## Smile181c

We just sorta got into the discussion and then afterwards we were like 'why are we talking about this?' :haha:

Welcome princessa :wave: xx


----------



## odd_socks

*Really really having problems with waiting today *


----------



## everdreaming

odd_socks said:


> *Really really having problems with waiting today *

Mee too sweets. I hope you're feeling okay :hugs::hugs:


----------



## xprincessx

Hi i'm new to this section. I'm Janet 19 years old, engaged to Ralph (same age) with a 1 year old son called Callum and we will be WTT until AT LEAST 2014 as we need to sort stuff out like housing etc. Looking forward to chatting to you ladies x


----------



## LollyZ

:grr: OMG my boobies are sooooo sore.. Can't touch them and have to constantly wear some kind of support.. I've also started spotting and am only cd 19.. Oh, damn! Is it too much to ask for my body to sort itself out?


----------



## UKMumToBe

Another one waiting until late 2014...OH needs to finish going through a divorce, then he'll need at least a year or so to get around to the idea of getting married again, and then time for planning wedding, etc, so I would guess the earliest we'd be able to would be a wedding in late 2014 (and the TTC from honeymoon onwards, LOL!!)...


----------



## Smile181c

I didn't know there was so many ladies on here that had a long wait ahead of them as well. I find it very reassuring that I'm not on my own and there are people out there that I can vent to and they'll 100% understand how I feel :) 

How is everyone today? Xx


----------



## LockandKey

Hi all :hi: I'm going to join too, I am a 23 yr old SAHM, and DH and I will be TTC our 2nd in December of 2015. DD#1 is 4 months, and I would like to enjoy her babyness first, get my degree from college, we will be moving, DH will have a career change, we also want to buy a house and a 2nd car all before baby number 2 is conceived. I'm on Mirena, so in it for the long run.


----------



## sarahfh

Thought I would bump this up a bit, especially as I'm having one of those days where the wait is hard. I'm feeling sort of conflicted lately over how long I want to/should wait. Part of me would start TTC tomorrow if OH would, but part of my wants to buy a house and get married first. It's my heart vs my head at the moment.
And I'm about to go to work and will no doubt hear about the latest cute thing my managers 6 month old son has been up to today. Bah.


----------



## Laelani

Hi! I would like to join you all in the long wait we have ahead. OH and I are going to try to be TTC by late 2013 or early 2014 but life always seems to get in the way so it's hard to say what's going to happen. It will be nice to have some people to vent about this with when the going gets tough.


----------



## LollyZ

Welcome all waiters! :D
Let's hope time just flies by us and we get our turn to say goodbye to wtt and hello ttc!


----------



## Smile181c

Hope everyone is ok today :)

Just had the shock of my life when I came on the website cause it looks so different! I thought i'd got the wrong one! :haha: xx


----------



## Laelani

Smile181c said:


> Hope everyone is ok today :)
> 
> Just had the shock of my life when I came on the website cause it looks so different! I thought i'd got the wrong one! :haha: xx

That was me the other day! I was like hang on this looks weird...I thought it was something wrong with the computer screen resolution.


----------



## 2011butterfly

Laelani said:


> Smile181c said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is ok today :)
> 
> Just had the shock of my life when I came on the website cause it looks so different! I thought i'd got the wrong one! :haha: xx
> 
> That was me the other day! I was like hang on this looks weird...I thought it was something wrong with the computer screen resolution.Click to expand...

:haha: meee too I thought I entered the address wrong and typed it again in google :dohh:


----------



## luciforms

This is my first blinkie, I thought you guys might appreciate it. It's not as good as I'd hoped for, but I'm sure practice will make perfect eh :flower: I can do custom ones as well, just click on the link on my sig.

https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb382/luciforms/blinky.gif

https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb382/luciforms/blinky.gif[/IMG ]

Hope you guys are dealing with your baby fever ok :)


----------



## LockandKey

upgrading from SAHM to WAHM will definitely keep me busy for the next few years, oh, and raising my daughter too :rofl:


----------



## LollyZ

luciforms said:


> This is my first blinkie, I thought you guys might appreciate it. It's not as good as I'd hoped for, but I'm sure practice will make perfect eh :flower: I can do custom ones as well, just click on the link on my sig.
> 
> https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb382/luciforms/blinky.gif
> 
> https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb382/luciforms/blinky.gif[/IMG ]
> 
> Hope you guys are dealing with your baby fever ok :)[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Oooooooh, cool! I don't know the etiquette of it all, but can I put the ltwtt in my sig too?


----------



## Court28

Im LTWTT. Not sure what date yet. I actually think I might sit the OH down today and get a proper date out of him haha, he hates how organised I have to be ;)
Im thinking it will be sometime around mid-late 2014, or early 2015 :(
After I get a date today (hopefully!) I am very keen to get a WTT buddy, if anyone else is keen :)
Hope you are all well xx


----------



## luciforms

LollyZ said:


> luciforms said:
> 
> 
> This is my first blinkie, I thought you guys might appreciate it. It's not as good as I'd hoped for, but I'm sure practice will make perfect eh :flower: I can do custom ones as well, just click on the link on my sig.
> 
> https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb382/luciforms/blinky.gif
> 
> https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb382/luciforms/blinky.gif[/IMG ]
> 
> Hope you guys are dealing with your baby fever ok :)[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Oooooooh, cool! I don't know the etiquette of it all, but can I put the ltwtt in my sig too?[/QUOTE]
> 
> Yes of course! :) I put the link up there so anyone can use it.
> 
> Oooor I can make you a custom one, if you click on the link in my sig.
> 
> *
> 
> Bad baby fever today! It's terrible but I keep sort of hoping that we'll have an "accident" and make a baby in the next few months.. I know we shouldn't though, still got lots of stuff on the "to do" list and no money! xD
> 
> Hope you all are doing well :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## luciforms

Court28 said:


> Im LTWTT. Not sure what date yet. I actually think I might sit the OH down today and get a proper date out of him haha, he hates how organised I have to be ;)
> Im thinking it will be sometime around mid-late 2014, or early 2015 :(
> After I get a date today (hopefully!) I am very keen to get a WTT buddy, if anyone else is keen :)
> Hope you are all well xx

I'll be your WTT buddy? :) I'm also in NZ and thinking we'll be waiting til late 2014/early 2015 :flower:

(I'm not sure what WTT buddies do tho  )


----------



## Court28

So I will be waiting til December 2014 to start ttc #1. :coffee:
Haha, im not sure what buddies do either lol, i think we would just keep up to date with each other etc :) Im keen :thumbup:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Not sure how long I am waiting for at the moment... :( Possibly July 2012 earliest, but still! It probs wont be so its ages away :(


----------



## bartlettpear

We say 2012 but... I feel like taking a break from the last 5 years of work+school so I am thinking 2013. I havent discussed this with DH, though. It hurts my heart to push it back but it makes me exhausted to think about that and how busy ive been. blahhh.


----------



## luciforms

Court28 said:


> So I will be waiting til December 2014 to start ttc #1. :coffee:
> Haha, im not sure what buddies do either lol, i think we would just keep up to date with each other etc :) Im keen :thumbup:

So keen to be buddies? I can make us a little blinkie if you want :D just lemme know the colours and stuff you'd want!

It seems we have a lot in common, both in NZ etc, and also expecting a niece/nephew! My sis is 20ish weeks pregnant with a little girl, which I'm very excited about - can't wait to meet my little niece. Also my OH and I have been together for pretty much the same time as you and your OH - we're at 1yr,4mo and 1wk today


----------



## Court28

luciforms said:


> Court28 said:
> 
> 
> So I will be waiting til December 2014 to start ttc #1. :coffee:
> Haha, im not sure what buddies do either lol, i think we would just keep up to date with each other etc :) Im keen :thumbup:
> 
> So keen to be buddies? I can make us a little blinkie if you want :D just lemme know the colours and stuff you'd want!
> 
> It seems we have a lot in common, both in NZ etc, and also expecting a niece/nephew! My sis is 20ish weeks pregnant with a little girl, which I'm very excited about - can't wait to meet my little niece. Also my OH and I have been together for pretty much the same time as you and your OH - we're at 1yr,4mo and 1wk todayClick to expand...

Its crazy how much we have in common!! Must be fate :flower:
Yip- make a blinkie. What will it say? Really not sure on colours, maybe some shades of blue :)
I found your journal, so i can stalk on there yay!


----------



## luciforms

Court28 said:


> luciforms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Court28 said:
> 
> 
> So I will be waiting til December 2014 to start ttc #1. :coffee:
> Haha, im not sure what buddies do either lol, i think we would just keep up to date with each other etc :) Im keen :thumbup:
> 
> So keen to be buddies? I can make us a little blinkie if you want :D just lemme know the colours and stuff you'd want!
> 
> It seems we have a lot in common, both in NZ etc, and also expecting a niece/nephew! My sis is 20ish weeks pregnant with a little girl, which I'm very excited about - can't wait to meet my little niece. Also my OH and I have been together for pretty much the same time as you and your OH - we're at 1yr,4mo and 1wk today Click to expand...
> 
> Its crazy how much we have in common!! Must be fate :flower:
> Yip- make a blinkie. What will it say? Really not sure on colours, maybe some shades of blue :)
> I found your journal, so i can stalk on there yay!Click to expand...

Ohhh I should definitely post in my journal haha :rofl: i haven't done it for ages! 

blue sounds nice :D i was thinking just "WTT buddies with luciforms/court28" but i can do something else if you want :)


----------



## Court28

No that sounds perfect :) Are they quite hard to do?


----------



## luciforms

Court28 said:


> No that sounds perfect :) Are they quite hard to do?

Not too bad, takes a little while though :D I'm just learning my way around photoshop at the moment, it's quite fun though :D i made the night sky in my sig by myself, its not a picture  even tho its really simple i'm quite proud :D


----------



## angiepie

luciforms said:


> Court28 said:
> 
> 
> Im LTWTT. Not sure what date yet. I actually think I might sit the OH down today and get a proper date out of him haha, he hates how organised I have to be ;)
> Im thinking it will be sometime around mid-late 2014, or early 2015 :(
> After I get a date today (hopefully!) I am very keen to get a WTT buddy, if anyone else is keen :)
> Hope you are all well xx
> 
> I'll be your WTT buddy? :) I'm also in NZ and thinking we'll be waiting til late 2014/early 2015 :flower:
> 
> (I'm not sure what WTT buddies do tho  )Click to expand...

Lucy, I just buddied up with *Court28*. As I said a few pages back, I'm WTT Dec 2014/Jan 2015, and I'm in Sydney, probably moving to NZ [as I was just saying to Court]. Wanna be buddies with me as well? :D We can be the three musketeers. ;)


----------



## luciforms

angiepie said:


> luciforms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Court28 said:
> 
> 
> Im LTWTT. Not sure what date yet. I actually think I might sit the OH down today and get a proper date out of him haha, he hates how organised I have to be ;)
> Im thinking it will be sometime around mid-late 2014, or early 2015 :(
> After I get a date today (hopefully!) I am very keen to get a WTT buddy, if anyone else is keen :)
> Hope you are all well xx
> 
> I'll be your WTT buddy? :) I'm also in NZ and thinking we'll be waiting til late 2014/early 2015 :flower:
> 
> (I'm not sure what WTT buddies do tho  )Click to expand...
> 
> Lucy, I just buddied up with *Court28*. As I said a few pages back, I'm WTT Dec 2014/Jan 2015, and I'm in Sydney, probably moving to NZ [as I was just saying to Court]. Wanna be buddies with me as well? :D We can be the three musketeers. ;)Click to expand...

Absolutely! We all seem pretty similar! I'll have to make us all blinkies - just one second and I'll make one with your name on it :D 

Here's one for Court: 
https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb382/luciforms/wtt-buddies2.gif

https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb382/luciforms/wtt-buddies2.gif[/IMG ]

Mine: [IMG]https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb382/luciforms/wtt-buddies.gif

https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb382/luciforms/wtt-buddies.gif[/IMG ]

And yours: 

[IMG]https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb382/luciforms/wtt-buddies3.gif

https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb382/luciforms/wtt-buddies3.gif[/IMG ]

I'll make a better one with all three of us in one, but this should do for now :flower:


----------



## angiepie

Wow, that's great great work!! I wish I had that kinda skill. :haha:


----------



## luciforms

It's not too difficult when you get the hang of it! :D 

I also made this one:

https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb382/luciforms/3ofus.gif

https://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb382/luciforms/3ofus.gif[/IMG ]


----------



## angiepie

Ooooh, geez I am so genuinely impressed. I will have to add that one as well when I get time! Thanks! x


----------



## Court28

The blinkies are really cool, i wanted to add all of them but i already have too many things in my sig :'( Thanks heaps!


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Long term WTT again ladies :( Awe well, for the best... <3


----------



## Dimples81

bornthiswayxo said:


> Long term WTT again ladies :( Awe well, for the best... <3

Whats happened? x


----------



## bornthiswayxo

We was planning to NTNP fairly soon, but I don't feel ready and my mental health isn't too brill at the moment... That isn't the right emotions to feel to start all that, is it?


----------



## Dimples81

bornthiswayxo said:


> We was planning to NTNP fairly soon, but I don't feel ready and my mental health isn't too brill at the moment... That isn't the right emotions to feel to start all that, is it?

no it really isn't. But recognising it is a good thing and means that you can work on that so that eventually you will be ready/well enough to be a mummy. :hugs:

(as an aside i love those shoes)

xxxx


----------



## everdreaming

Dimples81 said:


> bornthiswayxo said:
> 
> 
> We was planning to NTNP fairly soon, but I don't feel ready and my mental health isn't too brill at the moment... That isn't the right emotions to feel to start all that, is it?
> 
> no it really isn't. But recognising it is a good thing and means that you can work on that so that eventually you will be ready/well enough to be a mummy. :hugs:
> 
> (as an aside i love those shoes)
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

^^ WSS.. But that totally doesn't make it feel any better :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## tasha41

:hi: Joining in... OH & I met in 2006, started seeing each other in 2007, had LO in 2009, got our house in 2010.. it's 2011 now (END OF lol) and we still really don't discuss TTC, we just both know we want to have at least one more.


----------



## Laelani

tasha41 said:


> :hi: Joining in... OH & I met in 2006, started seeing each other in 2007, had LO in 2009, got our house in 2010.. it's 2011 now (END OF lol) and we still really don't discuss TTC, we just both know we want to have at least one more.

Welcome! :)


----------



## cupcake123

Hi ladies, first time I have been here since the site changed, I'm a little lost haha! I'm WTT for at least 3 years.... :(

How has everyone's week been so far?


----------



## bornthiswayxo

cupcake123 said:


> Hi ladies, first time I have been here since the site changed, I'm a little lost haha! I'm WTT for at least 3 years.... :(
> 
> How has everyone's week been so far?

Not too brill, however I made pink cupcakes today HAHA xD
yours?


----------



## cupcake123

bornthiswayxo said:


> cupcake123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, first time I have been here since the site changed, I'm a little lost haha! I'm WTT for at least 3 years.... :(
> 
> How has everyone's week been so far?
> 
> Not too brill, however I made pink cupcakes today HAHA xD
> yours?Click to expand...

Sorry to hear you week hasn't been so good :hugs: I just iced some choccy cupcakes, haha, snap! and yum! :thumbup:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

:hugs: Ooooh yummy, I didn't have enough cocoa or anything to make anything chocolate today :( Ahhh well. x


----------



## TupeloHoney

Well, I'm joining the club. No babies coming anytime soon, I'm afraid. 

It hurts, having to wait. My current partner, his ex, is expecting with their child. This really, really killed me when we found out. I usually tell him everything, but I just couldn't tell him how badly I wished that it were me. She was already in her second trimester, so she's going to keep it. 

I wish her well, especially at our age (and she's a bit younger, at eighteen.) I myself still have college, money, and alot of mental health issues to deal with. I know I'd probably make a terrible mother now, so in reality, I suppose I'm lucky. But it doesn't make me feel any better.


----------



## oceania

I'm so sorry TupeloHoney, that must be a very difficult situation to be in! My TTC date is april 2014, though I'm planning to get off the pill at the end of 2012 once my current prescription is finished....to get my cycle to be normal, I don't know how long it will take with Cerazette, I only started taking it this June and haven't had a single period since then. Right now my goal is to lose 20 pounds before christmas and another 20 next year :flower:


----------



## luciforms

TupeloHoney said:


> Well, I'm joining the club. No babies coming anytime soon, I'm afraid.
> 
> It hurts, having to wait. My current partner, his ex, is expecting with their child. This really, really killed me when we found out. I usually tell him everything, but I just couldn't tell him how badly I wished that it were me. She was already in her second trimester, so she's going to keep it.
> 
> I wish her well, especially at our age (and she's a bit younger, at eighteen.) I myself still have college, money, and alot of mental health issues to deal with. I know I'd probably make a terrible mother now, so in reality, I suppose I'm lucky. But it doesn't make me feel any better.

I'm so sorry hun. It sounds like a tough situation to be in!

I'm struggling with the college, money and mental health issues (major depression + anxiety) thing too :( I know it's all for the best but I'd love to have a bub of my own! Doesn't help that I keep having baby dreams, grrr.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

TupeloHoney said:


> Well, I'm joining the club. No babies coming anytime soon, I'm afraid.
> 
> It hurts, having to wait. My current partner, his ex, is expecting with their child. This really, really killed me when we found out. I usually tell him everything, but I just couldn't tell him how badly I wished that it were me. She was already in her second trimester, so she's going to keep it.
> 
> I wish her well, especially at our age (and she's a bit younger, at eighteen.) I myself still have college, money, and alot of mental health issues to deal with. I know I'd probably make a terrible mother now, so in reality, I suppose I'm lucky. But it doesn't make me feel any better.

I know how you feel, and plus I have mental health issues, so I know where you are coming from in feeling you could possibly be a bad mum... I feel the same every day. Hope things look up honey xo


----------



## TupeloHoney

You are all too sweet! I'm very glad to have come across this community, and hope to return such kindness to all of you.


----------



## everdreaming

TupeloHoney said:


> Well, I'm joining the club. No babies coming anytime soon, I'm afraid.
> 
> It hurts, having to wait. My current partner, his ex, is expecting with their child. This really, really killed me when we found out. I usually tell him everything, but I just couldn't tell him how badly I wished that it were me. She was already in her second trimester, so she's going to keep it.
> 
> I wish her well, especially at our age (and she's a bit younger, at eighteen.) I myself still have college, money, and alot of mental health issues to deal with. I know I'd probably make a terrible mother now, so in reality, I suppose I'm lucky. But it doesn't make me feel any better.

I'm with you honey, mental health problems and worrying about being a bad mother :hugs: you're definitely not alone in feeling like this!


----------



## LockandKey

yeah, I feel that way too, just because I forget to do a thing or 2 with my daughter each day. I always ask my husband, "a I a bad mother," even though he always says no, I still feel like one :(

Well, I am finally getting my jewellery making stuff in the mail, so I can make all my nursing necklaces and chainmaille. Yay, I am so excited, this will definitely help with the long wait that will be in between babies


----------



## Smile181c

Just catching up - how is everyone? xx


----------



## xLeeBeex

Good thanks! Not much to report, except the obvious ache of broodiness, and the feeling of there being somethin missing in my life and knowing exactly what it is! 

How are you? :) xx


----------



## Smile181c

Know what you mean - seems to be there constantly this week! Suppose it doesn't help having conversations with OH about it when you know the end result will still be the same!

Other than, I'm pretty good today thanks :)


----------

